# Hart county 16 point



## Will-dawg (Nov 9, 2007)

A buddy of mine killed this deer this evening in Hart county.  He has a perfect rack with 8 matching points on each side.  Estimated at 240 to 250 pounds.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Nov 9, 2007)

dang what a buck, that is one cool rack


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice !


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 9, 2007)

yeuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! congrat's to your bud!


----------



## Big Country (Nov 9, 2007)

That has got to be one of the best bucks i have ever seen he is matched up on both sides. Hope he breed a few does for your buddy.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 9, 2007)

That's one awesome deer!!!
Your buddy is living right!


----------



## Will-dawg (Nov 9, 2007)

Big Country,  he was chasing does when he was shot so maybe he did get some breeding in.


----------



## Big Country (Nov 9, 2007)

Where is Hart Co.


----------



## Will-dawg (Nov 9, 2007)

Big Country said:


> Where is Hart Co.


northeast ga. right on lake hartwell


----------



## leo (Nov 10, 2007)

*Very impressive rack*

that should make a fantastic mount, congrats to your bud


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 10, 2007)

congrats to your bud that is surley one to put on the wall!


----------



## Buck (Nov 10, 2007)

Yep, that's a keeper...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 10, 2007)

That's a dandy right there, congrats !!!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 10, 2007)

Brute!

Way to go!


----------



## Jasper (Nov 10, 2007)

Beautiful, big buck! Congrats on a once in a lifetime trophy!


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats a Good one


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 10, 2007)

pretty buck!!


----------



## Jake63 (Nov 10, 2007)

thats what I call a Monster!


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 10, 2007)

All I can say is what an AWESOME deer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats a fine buck, I'd definitely be taking that one to see Woody....Congrats!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 11, 2007)

Tell you buddy congrats on an awesome buck.

Hoss


----------



## creekbender (Nov 11, 2007)

that's a sure nuff nice un


----------



## curtis lowe (Nov 11, 2007)

creekbender said:


> that's a sure nuff nice un



youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu right.


----------



## DDD (Nov 11, 2007)

Man, that is one AWESOME deer!  WOW!!!


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Nov 12, 2007)

If I was Greg I'd tell Mark to get his hands off my buck! I heard he got him in the Reed Creek area?? That thing is a beast.


----------



## marknga (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes sir that is just about the perfect rack right there. 
He is a good one, a true buck of a life time!

Congrats!

Mark


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd be interested in a tooth aging on that one...awesome buck


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 12, 2007)

*bIG DEER*

THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN A NICE DEER NEXT YEAR..


----------



## hunter_58 (Nov 12, 2007)

NICE !!


----------



## carabrook (Nov 12, 2007)

wow..........................nice one


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 12, 2007)

That is a dandy. Congrats to your buddy


----------



## creekbender (Nov 12, 2007)

so did greg kill that deer ?


----------



## Will-dawg (Nov 12, 2007)

creekbender said:


> so did greg kill that deer ?


yep.  Greg Fleming


----------



## Will-dawg (Nov 12, 2007)

Ol' Buckmaster said:


> If I was Greg I'd tell Mark to get his hands off my buck! I heard he got him in the Reed Creek area?? That thing is a beast.


you heard right--thats all I could get out of him


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 13, 2007)

Good deer even though M. Brown is ugly.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 13, 2007)

Slam, I agree 100%.


----------



## Ouachita (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing with us.  That's one everyone dreams about!  Tell your buddy congratulations!!


----------



## all ducked up (Nov 13, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## Will-dawg (Nov 13, 2007)

*Green Score*

the green score is in---179 1/8"


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 13, 2007)

Will-dawg said:


> the green score is in---179 1/8"



Heard that too, but I just can't see it going anymore than in the mid to upper 150's.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 13, 2007)

They don't get much better than that! Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## WTM30643 (Dec 2, 2007)

Man thats a nice Buck! I hunt in Reed Creek, Where was it at in Hart County? Looks as if Mark Brown seen a perfect photo opportunity!


----------



## Al White (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats to  your Buddy!


----------



## pnome (Dec 2, 2007)

That's a beaut!  Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## It's Me (Dec 2, 2007)

Spectacular buck. Congrats!

Dennis.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Dec 4, 2007)

"Guns for Sale".  I'd be around the camp fire a lot after that one.  Occasionally I'd check the freezer to make sure the head didn't roll off.


----------

